# Question about Condor Express



## gesalinas (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello to everybody and thanks for your welcome. The photo with red arrow below shows a wing ??? I`m not sure.
Any help welcome.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Could be a stabilizer or something on the rail holding the boat.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah - its part of the T-foil system which is termed a "ride control system". Not exactly stabilisers in the classical sense but they are to reduce the vessels movements, more by keeping the vessels hulls in the water. There are a few configurations including retractable but I think these ones are fixed - there is a fin on the inboard side as well, assembly is an inverted 'Tee', if you look closely you can see the vertical strut and this is repeated on the other side (which I think you can just make out ) together with two sort of wing things aft on the transom.


----------



## gesalinas (Dec 17, 2012)

I found this photo at shipsnostalgia.com !!!!

You can see the wings !!!!
Retractable ???


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

That's the retractable version - the ones on the Condor I think are fixed and on both sides of the hull


----------

